# iPad 3G security breach?



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://tpmlivewire.talkingpointsmemo.com/2010/06/apples-worst-security-breach-114000-ipad-owners-exposed.php?ref=fpblg

I know nothing beyond what's in the above article. The website is a reasonably reliable one, though mostly dealing with political gossip and speculation. Here's a slightly more traditional news source, though with less information:

http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/09/att-exposes-e-mail-addresses-of-114000-ipad-owners/

As I understand it, the slip apparently was with ATT, not with Apple.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My bad, on a more careful reading, the original source of the article appears to be here:

http://gawker.com/5559346/apples-worst-security-breach-114000-ipad-owners-exposed

not in the "TPM" site I originally linked to. I know nothing about Gawker.com, though have no reason to doubt their legitimacy.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Cnet is reporting it too.  Seems like a fairly serious breach.  Glad I have a wifi only device.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, I'm really getting tired of all the screw ups!

And the gawker folks are legit.  They're a brand of Gizmodo, the same folks that bought the pre-release iPhone and Apple went to war with.  They're legit, just a little bit melodramatic. 

And ATT is admitting there was a breach on their web site; they're claiming it is fixed now.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Supposedly, AT&T is going to notify all the customers who's security was breached.  I'd like to know if mine was.
Paula ny


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you have an iPad 3G, you might want to look into this: http://gawker.com/5559346/


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That looks like a pretty bad security breach.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

From what I can tell, I think the worse case scenerio is that our email addresses will be prone to spam if they were, indeed, part of the leak.  

Just be careful if you get an email from an unknown person, run a virus scan before you open attachments, etc.  

I'm pretty miffed at AT&T though.  They're batting 0-3 with me right now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, Good Morning America has just said they are going to have a piece on the security breach (though I'm sure not as complete as the articles).  I'm sure the other morning news programs will have pieces, too.

Betsy


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to return my wifi only version a day after I bought it for the wifi/3G version. I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Supposedly it has been fixed now:
http://www.startribune.com/business/96017164.html?elr=KArksCiU1OiPiiUiacyKUUr

I am still thinking of getting a 3G at some point....

Betsy


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Given the recent incident(s) between Gizmodo and Apple, although Gawker is legit, I question their biases in this story.  Pinning the whole thing on Apple instead of AT&T smacks of slant, to me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

tlrowley said:


> Given the recent incident(s) between Gizmodo and Apple, although Gawker is legit, I question their biases in this story. Pinning the whole thing on Apple instead of AT&T smacks of slant, to me.


Apple does try to lock all their devices to AT&T, so to me they have to shoulder a major part of any blame.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From the little I've read, it's an AT&T problem... <shrug>

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> From the little I've read, it's an AT&T problem... <shrug>
> 
> Betsy


Me too. I don't know of anyone reporting on this who has suggested this is Apple's fault (except perhaps in the very global sense that they chose ATT for their service provider).

My impression is that relations between Apple and ATT may not be good already (the service plan changes probably didn't please ole Steve Jobs) and this will make it worse (if my theory about deteriorating relations is true in the first place).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And now the FBI is on the case!

http://www.mainjustice.com/2010/06/10/fbi-opens-investigation-into-ipad-security-breach-2/


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/ATandT-Breach-Could-Reach-Further-Than-Thought-118776/

There may have been more problems than exposed email addresses, though it still doesn't appear (my opinion) to be anything to get in a panic about.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The drama continues, apparently ATT has sent emails to those whose email addresses appear to have been exposed to the leak. In theory, this suggests if you don't have such an email and don't get one real soon, you probably weren't affected.

http://www.tuaw.com/2010/06/13/atandt-sends-email-to-ipad-3g-owners-affected-by-security-breach/


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So did any one other than me get the letter?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Our corporate account got the notification.  We registered all the company-owned iPads using an IT email address, so we aren't really affected by the leak.  Someone who got our info can open helpdesk tickets, that's about it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I received the email this morning.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't.  I'm not having any problems with spam.  A friend has been getting more spam than usual lately.  She thinks she might be part of it.  Haven't heard from her if she got AT&T's e-mail.


ETA:  She did get an e-mail from AT&T.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I haven't noticed any increase in spam


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.afterdawn.com/news/article.cfm/2010/06/15/team_that_posted_ipad_email_details_finds_new_exploit_in_safari

Like the Energizer Bunny, this keeps on going and going and going....And even the FBI and FCC are now interested:

http://www.esecurityplanet.com/features/article.php/3887526/FCC-Issues-Warning-FBI-Investigates-iPad-Breach.htm

But according to the above article (and others, we need have no fear, because AT&T has swung into action and is trying to get the people who embarrassed them charged and arrested....Even though I've not doubt 3G users would still be vulnerable to the security problem if AT&T had been left to its own devices.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I received an email, and a letter in the mail today. I haven't noticed an increase in spam, though.


----------

